# Women's Hair Loss > Women's Hair Loss Treatments >  Female Hair Loss Study

## beatinghairloss

Simply answer the questions and I will explain reasoning for questions later. Please include all answers as it is imperative that we get accurate data. If you can ask friends or family not on here to answer the questions it would be a great contribution. 

1.	At what age did you notice hair loss?
2.	Have you birthed a male, including miscarriages past the first trimester? If so at what age
3.	Have you taken birth control? If so what age and how long?
4.	Have you taken Hormone replacement therapy or any steroid medication? If so when?
5.	Do you take Motrin, Vicodin or Naproxen? If so how often and at what age did you start?
6.	In general how long is your menstrual cycle last and how often do you get it? At what age did it start and if applicable what age did it end.


No discussions please to avoid clutter.

----------


## Tracy C

1. Early 30's

2. No

3. No

4. Yes, I just started HRT this year.

5. No

6. About a week to a week and a half.  The time between has been getting longer as I get older.

----------


## KRose05

1. 24ish
2. no
3. Yes, started at 13  (i think) up until mid 2003 when I got a blood clot behind my eye and the eye doctor blamed my birh control pills. Then of course I got pregnant and after I had my daughter in 2004, the doctor who delivered my lil girl told me I would be more likely to have a blood clot while pregnant than being on a low dose birth control pill, that's when he prescribed me microgestin and I have been taking it ever since. 
4. no
5. no
6. I have it on time every month and it seems to be getting shorter and shorter. Between 1 to 2 days.

----------

